# Sinister



## ironlou (Sep 23, 2012)

Simply awesome movie. saw it last night and it was one of the few that had me breathign shallow and tightening my muscles, lol. Its a well done movie with good music to accompany the scenes. Highly recommended.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I liked the previews. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

I saw it as well fantastic film cant wait for DVD release


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have become a pretty tough film critic , which seems to get worse as I get older.

I liked this one from the very first creepy scene. I forgave the weaker parts of the film due to the overall creepy factor. 

HB gives it a thumbs up.


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I have become a pretty tough film critic , which seems to get worse as I get older.
> 
> I liked this one from the very first creepy scene. I forgave the weaker parts of the film due to the overall creepy factor.
> 
> HB gives it a thumbs up.


It was one of the better horror suspense films I have seen in awhile


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I've been dying to see this. Glad you all think it was worth it. I'm sold- I'm getting this for my next scary movie night


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

I recently saw this and enjoyed it enough.


----------

